# Technical Questions on the Honeywell TH8320WF Wifi VisionPro



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi,

I currently have a non-Wifi Vision Pro8000 and I really want to get tne new TH8320WF or specifically the H8320WF1029 Wi-Fi Thermostat, however I'm trying to understand some of the settings. 


I compared the setting numbers to my existing TH8321U unit and there are several new "features" with a vague explanation on them in the setup manual here:

https://customer.honeywell.com/resources/techlit/TechLitDocuments/69-0000s/69-2733EFS.pdf


They are:

346 Dual Fuel Heat Pump Upstage to Furnace Timer (0ff to 16 hours.)

What is this? If the heatup runs for more than this time, the gas kicks on?

347 Droop Temperature (Steady State) 2degress F by default.

What is this? Does this just apply to backup heat? or is this a way to make the unit cycle less by allowing a larger control temperature variation when in heat pump mode too?

349 Backup Heat Manual Droop Temperature (Comfort or Economy)

I'm guessing that this allows the backup heat to come on if there is more than a few degrees from the set point when the system is covering a large range so that it gets there quick. And in Economy, it would save backup heat electricity or Gas as in my case. Is this setting at any way tied into setting 347?


Thanks for any insight!

-Jeff


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

346 time heat pump can run before furnace is brought on.

347 if temp drops more then droop, gas furnace comes on.

349 not sure anymore.


----------



## ChessM (Mar 4, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I have just upgraded from a TH8320 to the TH8320WF and have also found these new options. As usual, if you call Honeywell Customer Care, they are not trained (homeowers group) to answer detailed questions and the contractor group will not talk to you.

So in testing I have found the following - which I hope may help others.

I have a heat pump with aux electric heat and also have an outdoor temp sensor connected to the TH8320WF.

0346 - I have found this also works with electric aux heat. Testing shows me that the timer set in 0346 starts when the droop temp (set in 0347) is hit, meaning that you must wait at least 30 min after the droop temp before the AUX heat (oil/gas/elec) [but I have only tested elec] is activated. With elec aux heat, the compressor continues to run with the aux electrical. NOTE: And if you set this to zero (0) thinking the timer would be zero length and AUX Heat would come on at droop setting - that does not work with elec aux, as it never comes on. So I would suggest the 30 min if you want the best control of temp.

0347 - I left at the default of 2 degs.

0349 - I leave this in Comfort, but like the others above, have no idea what this does. However set to comfort, I do not seem to have the 2 deg drop in temp before the aux heat comes on. Maybe the thermostat "learns" or the adaptive programming helps as I only see a 1 deg drop.

Additional information - I set compressor lockout at 20 deg and aux lockout at 40 degs. However at 20 degs the HP is still producing about 6 degs of heat to the return air, but runs all the time and in Nashville TN area, it's not often colder and I'm going for comfort as I set back at night and like the hotter heat. As to aux lockout - above 40 degs the HP does a very good job producing heat and I don't want night setback recovery to trigger aux heat in the mornings.

As to other new features of the wireless model, you can setup email alerts on loss of communication or high/low temps on the Honeywell Comfort control page. After going through the learning curve - I would highly recommend this thermostat!!


----------



## tcshop (Nov 15, 2014)

Have 2 new TH8320WF stats installed and trying to set up correctly. I have a Brant ground source heat pump. Told by installer that I have 2 heat / 2 cooling cycles plus elect strip aux. I do not have outdoor sensor at this time. 
In talking to Honeywell, they told me to use option 7 in function 170. Seems to me maybe it should be option 12? But not certain based on how it is hooked up.
Also, in order to run as efficiently as possible, wondering about:
function 260, set to 3? (220 and 230 set to 3)
Function 346, set to .5? Saw thread this also works for elect aux. to 
Function 680, set to 1? Saw thread this would cause strip to come on less?

Located in Montana so we have some cold temps in winter. Needed a wifi tstat so I could check and adjust when not here, replacing original Bryant stat that worked fine, just do not want heat strip going on any more than it did with old stat.

Also, in going to the APP settings I do not see where I can set up the notifications for alerts. I see where to put in email addresses, but nothing more.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ChessM (Mar 4, 2014)

*tcshop*

You should find all the notification setting once you login to the thermostat (over the WiFi network). There is a menu option with a full web page with various options to select for notifications.

As to 680, you might leave this set to default and adjust option 349 to Economy.

I've never used 3 stage heat but part of this might deal with option 170 set to 12 vs. what you have option 200 set to. Meaning you have 2 heat stages with AUX heat. Sorry for more questions here than answers.


----------



## tcshop (Nov 15, 2014)

I still can't find a menu option for selecting notifications, can you step me thru it.

If I use the IPAD app and log in it shows both tstat locations and current status of stat, if I click on menu it only offers me the page to edit the schedule.

If I login to my account through a browser at mytotalconnectcomfort.com and then go to locations, and then settings for the location, it shows me the email address for notifications on far right, but no option for menu there. I see both thermostats locations, I can see and adjust the thermostat so on wifi with them, but I see no menu or page for setting notifications.

Can you give specific on how to get there? Cant ever get through to honeywell CS and the enclosed instructions offer no help.


----------



## ChessM (Mar 4, 2014)

*tcshop*

Let me try a direct message to you and see if I can attach screen shots.

Well I cannot PM - not posted enough messages - so here goes.

I am using Windows 7 and Chrome browser. When I log in to the Thermostat I get a page with a menu button and when I click on the menu button I get Notifications with a second tab for schedule. On the notifications page there is a link to go to the email setup. The notification option is NOT available using the phone app. I use this web link to get to the page https://mytotalconnectcomfort.com/portal

I thought I could send you a screen capture but looks like I cannot. So try this web link to the picture of the notification page.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1082...108214947527553565601&authkey=COf1yaG17avT2QE

If that does not work - send me your mail to this temp email I just setup and I'll send it to you. [email protected]


----------



## tcshop (Nov 15, 2014)

Great, thank you, I found it. Problem was trying to find it on my iPad (not there), and then looking in "settings" instead of "menu" when on browser. Thanks !!


----------



## Opt-e-Tech (Mar 25, 2015)

*re TH8320WF Artificail Intelligence*

This is an educated guess based on having done automation programming, having the subject thermostat in use. and noted some, but not all, of its behavior in response to particular settings.
As may be known or become evident, new non-mechanical thermostats, such as the Honeywell TH8320WF for example, are very different than legacy mercury bulb devices. In the context of a heat pump, option 0349 appears to toggle between artificial intelligence handling aux heat (0 = "Comfort (Off)" = "Manual" settings disregarded or off) versus backup heat governed by the "Manual" settings, namely options 0346 and 0347. Although the description of option 0346 conveys it is applicable to "Dual Fuel....", as one contributor noted, it would appear it can influence electric aux heat, albeit not a gas or oil furnace. However, if the temperature should fall to the 0347 value, why would you want to delay aux coming in? Temperature would likely only droop more. Will conjecture that with a heat pump having electric aux heat that Honeywell doesn't intend for 0346 to be used. To operate on full disclosure, every permutation of 0346 and 0347 has NOT been tested with 0349 set to 1, Economy. Whether 0346 and 0347 will function as compound 'either-or' conditions, meaning whichever comes first, not sure. Other literature found on 8000 series Honeywell thermostats indicates 0346 and 0347 will behave as whichever condition is met first -if- under 'Manual' control as opposed to artificial intelligence control (Comfort). Hope this helps and is understandable. Seems a pretty savvy thermostat that exercises real-time proportional and integral (P + I) tracking, very cumbersome to do yourself! P.S. be patient and give it a week to learn your environment's ups and downs. It will hone managing temperature to relatively precise control or comfort. "Comfort" seems to be the hot button with HVAC these days. Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## ChessM (Mar 4, 2014)

While I really enjoy this thermostat - here is one more item I have learned the hard way... If from the face of the thermostat you set a Vacation Temp HOLD Temp for X number of days and then decide to return home earlier, be aware you cannot change the thermostat remotely if the Temp HOLD was set from the face of the thermostat. Note: This does not apply if a permanent hold is set at the thermostat - just the temporary hold of X number of days that you might use for vacation. So set the HOLD Temp from the App/web and not use the temporary hold if you want to be able to make changes while away. I would suggest/hope Honeywell will address this issue in future firmware...


----------



## Opt-e-Tech (Mar 25, 2015)

*Explanation from another Honeywell manual*

* from: '68-3105—01 - VisionPRO 8000 with RedLINK'​ Google: "Honeywell droop temperature" to find and, or download publication pdf​ "Heating​* The thermostat shall control the heating output based on the demand signal communicated from the thermostat program, taking​ into account both space temperature deviation (proportional gain) and the duration of that temperature deviation (integral gain).​ The thermostat shall energize heating equipment when space temperature falls below the heating setpoint.​ The thermostat shall have a compressor outdoor lockout and backup heat outdoor lockout to turn off the heat pump or backup​ heat based on outdoor temperature. When the backup heat droop is set to Comfort, the control algorithm will use backup heat as​ needed to maintain the setpoint within +/- 1 F. When the backup heat droop is set to 2 F or higher and the backup heat upstage​ timer is turned on, the indoor temperature must drop to the backup heat droop setting or the backup heat upstage timer must​expire before turning on the backup heat."


----------



## Opt-e-Tech (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Explanation from another Honeywell manual*



Opt-e-Tech said:


> * from: '68-3105—01 - VisionPRO 8000 with RedLINK'​**Google: "Honeywell droop temperature" to find and, or download publication pdf*​*
> **"Heating*​The thermostat shall control the heating output based on the demand signal communicated from the thermostat program, taking​
> into account both space temperature deviation (proportional gain) and the duration of that temperature deviation (integral gain).The thermostat shall energize heating equipment when space temperature falls below the heating setpoint.
> The thermostat shall have a compressor outdoor lockout and backup heat outdoor lockout to turn off the heat pump or backup
> ...


ChessM is on the right track. 0346 acts as an Aux lockout based on elapsed time of the current cycle from call for heat, as opposed to an ODT temperature threshold. 0347 does not specify a duration when Aux will be activated regardless, only the duration Aux will become eligible to be activated.


----------



## Opt-e-Tech (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Explanation from another Honeywell manual*

ChessM is on the right track. 0346 acts as an Aux lockout based on elapsed time of the current cycle from call for heat, as opposed to an ODT temperature threshold. 0346 does not specify a duration when Aux will be activated regardless, only the duration Aux will become eligible to be activated. Sorry, fixed typo in prior post, 0347 should have been 0346.


----------

